# How many calories?



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm one of those people that freak out whether my pup be the slightest bit fat or skinny. And right now I'm doing it... lol.

How many calories should my puppy be getting? He's currently 4 months old (18-19 weeks old I believe? Lost count, lol.) He gains about 3 lbs a week, ever since we got him as a young pup. How many calories or cups of food should he be getting. He gets Purina One Large Breed Puppy (ik, sucky bad food, but sadly the type of food he eats is out of my reach ) I don't think he's too skinny or fat. He has a visible waist and I can feel his ribs. He's too fluffy for me to see his ribs though, even if he was starving :x

So how much food should he get?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/feeding-our-puppy/163201-feeding-puppies.html

Check out #8.


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

As many as he needs. 

Honestly, I don't pay attention to the number of calories UNLESS I am changing kibble.

I go by how the pup/dog LOOKS (or feels in the case of a fluffy one.)

If I went by one of those charts that says how many calories the are supposed to eat, my dog would weigh 200lbs!! (Instead of the 75 ish that is appropriate for her build.)

If am changing kibble and there is a significant difference in calories per cup from one food to the other, I figure out how many calories the dog is currently eating so I know how much of the new food they are going to need to maintain weight.


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

BlackGSD said:


> As many as he needs.
> 
> Honestly, I don't pay attention to the number of calories UNLESS I am changing kibble.
> 
> ...


Okay, thanks for the advice. I'm guessing I should continue feeding him the amount he is getting?
I'm on the same boat, lol. He's eating the amount a 5-6 month old dog is supposedly supposed to be eating, and I still can feel his ribs and see a waist just fine.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

BlackGSD said:


> Honestly, I don't pay attention to the number of calories UNLESS I am changing kibble.





> If am changing kibble and there is a significant difference in calories per cup from one food to the other, I figure out how many calories the dog is currently eating so I know how much of the new food they are going to need to maintain weight.


Same here. Looking at and feeling their condition is a much better indication of whether or not they're getting the right amount of food than the number of cups per day I'm feeding or the amount of daily calories they're getting. And as Tracy said, knowing how many calories is helpful when switching between foods, but that's really the only time I know or care what that number is.


----------

